# TN state fair



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

any one going to the tn state fair? if you do look me up. i will be at the secrataries table.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

No but I sure wish I was. 

Are you showing any goats at all?


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

yes i will have 9 there


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there a link for it?? Are they having any Nigerian shows?? I might could actually make it to a show in TN :wink:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

here is the link. you can enter on line.
Click the following link to be taken to the TN STATE FAIR entry form:

http://www.tennesseestatefair.org/compete/entry.asp

there are quit a few nigi's there. we have them coming in from SC yellow rose farm. we would love to have you there.


----------

